
Mission Shakti: Indian Scientists Shot Down a Low Earth Orbit Satellite - boulevard
Indian scientists have shot down a live satellite, 300 km away in Low Earth Orbit through anti-satellite weapon A-Sat. The operation concluded in only 3 minutes. India becomes 4th nation after US, Russia and China to achieve this feat.
======
alfanick
-ENOSOURCE

